
Startup Myths – I shall not be fooled again by gurus - sparknlaunch
http://sparknlaunch.wordpress.com/2012/06/11/startup-myths-i-shall-not-be-fooled-again-by-gurus/
======
tomgallard
I think the key point is that no-one is in a better position to know your
business than you are. You'll get lots of conflicting advice which you should
listen to carefully. Ultimately you are responsible for the decisions you
make.

And for those that are successful- when you are giving advice, remember that
everyone's situation is different, and you are just one datapoint.

------
carsongross
On average, there isn't a lot of money in startups.

However, there is a lot of consistent money in selling advice, coverage and
hype of startups.

------
sparknlaunch
tl;dr

Lots of startup advice being published and preached by "gurus".

Be careful of taking advice that is not tailored specifically to your
circumstances.

Careful judgement needed to pick out and implement advice.

Ensure advice is actionable and measurable.

~~~
Silhouette
_Lots of startup advice being published and preached by "gurus"._

That's true in any field. It's just that lately we've created a new kind of
"guru", the Internet-famous blogger, who can reach a wide audience very easily
but not necessarily because what they have to say is particularly valuable or
widely applicable. For better or worse, the subset of such people who write
about start-ups tends to get a lot of front page time on sites like HN.

Just remember when you read their highly opinionated writing that for every
one of them, there are probably 1,000 other people with just as much skill,
experience and wisdom who don't choose to spend so much time writing about it
even though they are just as qualified to do so, and there are probably 10
other people who are much more qualified but who you won't hear from because
they chose to spend the equivalent time improving their skills and gaining
more experience instead of writing about what they already had.

